# Aachener Pionierquelle... Trinken?



## CTS-Tom (14. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

ich bin der Tom und neu hier. Vielleicht hat mich früher mal jemand auf meinem orangefarbenen 98er CSP03 gesehen?  

Jedenfalls möchte ich euch mal was fragen...

Nun ist mir vor Kurzem "hoch oben in den Bäumen" über der Pioquelle ein "Kein Trinkwasser" Schild aufgefallen.
Laut chemischem Lebensmitteluntersuchungsamt (uff ;-) am Blücherplatz wären die "Zuführungsrohre der Quelle" nicht mehr dicht und so könnten Fäkalkeime/Düngeranteile etc aus dem Oberlächenwasser mit einfliessen.

Mir ist allerdings noch nie schlecht geworden... 
Das ist meine Frage:
Trinkt ihr auch dort?
Füllt ihr eure Beutel und Flaschen dort auf?

viele grüsse und schönes WE!
tom


----------



## Prisemud (15. Juni 2003)

Früher konnte man da problemlos trinken, aber ich nehm immer so schon genug Wasser mit, dass ich nicht auffüllen muss.
Was für Wege fährst du denn, wenn du an der Pionierquelle unterwegs bist? Ich fahr da nämlich häufig, weil es nicht so weit weg ist von mir aber richtig gute Trails hab ich da, bis auf 2, noch nicht gefunden, dafür fahr ich immer in Richtung Waldschenke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max.Schumann (15. Juni 2003)

Hi,
ich weiß zwar nicht ob man das wasser da trinken kann, hab auch immer wasser im rucksack, kannst aber gerne bescheid sagen, wenn du mal wieder da unterwegs sein solltest. wohn da nämlich auch in er gegend und mags langsam nicht merh allein durch den wald zu touren.
also, melde dich, wenn du lust haebn solltest(bin wohl erst 15)
bis dann
           mexX


----------



## nosh (16. Juni 2003)

mit trinken mach ich immer so, wenn ich wandern geh und neues wasser brauche und an einem bach vorbeikomme schau ich natürlich zu erst ob das wasser schon vom rein optischen sauber ist.

dann kramm ich die karte raus und gucke ob der bach im wald entspringt und ob er auch die ganze zeit im wald geflossen ist und wichtig ist, dass keine wiesen in der nähe des bachlaufes sind denn da kann immer gedüngt werden.  an ortschaften solte der bach auch nicht  vorbeigekommen sein. 
wenn alles so ist dann kann man eigentlich immer das wasser trinken, ich hatte noch keine probleme das dann das wasser trotzdem schlecht war.

lange rede kurzer sinn: guck dir einfach auf einer karte an was da alles wasserqualität beinträchtigendes in der nähe sein könnte. das solte dir bei der trinken nicht trinken entscheidung helfen   
cya bene


----------



## Prisemud (16. Juni 2003)

Nur heisst die Pionierquelle ja Quelle da sie dort erst entspringt und noch nirgendwo vorbeigekommen ist.
Deshalb wird das Wasser schon nicht vergiftet sein, das Schild ist bestimmt eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme der Stadt.


----------



## nosh (16. Juni 2003)

wenn aber oberhalb der quelle wiesen(oder ähnliches) sind besteht trotzdem die möglichkeit das gesundheitsschädigende stoffe in das grundwasser gelangen und dann durch die quelle wieder an die oberfläche gelangen.


----------



## CTS-Tom (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo, danke für die Tips

mein Wasservborrat beschränkt sich auf eine 1-Liter-Flasche. Daher kann das schonmal knapp werden.

zur Pionierquelle:
die Quelle entspringt laut chemischem Lebens-bla-amt [;-)] nicht direkt dort an der stelle, sondern wird durch rohre, die halt teilweise defekt sind, zum austrittsort geleitet.

ich habe den rest in der einen Flasche jetzt mal 10 tage verschlossen gelagert:
das wasser fängt nicht an zu "riechen", also ein gutes zeichen.

meine Touren beschränken sich zur Zeit auf das gebiet um pelzer- und sendeturm. ich bin immer mit minidisk unterwegs, sonst ist das zu öde, allein mit seinen gedanken durch den wald zu touren. von daher, wenns niemanden stört, wäre ich gemeinsamen touren nicht abgeneigt. ich bin aber NICHT der schnellste, es gibt nämlich leider noch andere gesundheitliche einschränkungen bei mir.

ich komme so auf einen schnitt von 14 etwa.

zum beispiel fahre ich hier (kaiserplatz)-kasinostrasse-phillips-ronheiderberg-
eberburgweg (zum haus hoch)-lütticher-siebenwege-pelzerturm-runter richtung belgische grenze-belgische grenze entlang-wieder hoch zum pelzerturm-auf die "andere seite" zum sendeturm-richtung moresnet-richtung dreiländerpunkt-wieder hoch richtung sendeturm, und dann, wenn ich bock (oder durst ;-) habe über pionierquelle zurück oder halt über preusweg-markt, quasi immer geradeaus direkt nach haus.

beim letzten mal bin ich auf diese art so cireca 35-40 kilometer gefahren (3 stunden und nochwas)

es sind übrigens 270 höhenmeter von kaiserplatz (90) zum pelzerturm (360).

schöne tage wünscht,
tom


----------



## Prisemud (19. Juni 2003)

klar, ich fahr gerne mal mit dir, da in der Gegend fahr ich nämlich in der Regel auch.
Wie wäre es, heute mal fahren zu gehen? 
Man könnte sich ja nachmittags, so gegen 3 irgendwo am Waldrand treffen. Wer würde noch mitommen? Mexxwolf? Gambo?
Ich schlage mal ein eher mäßiges Durchschnittstempo vor, ich hab heute viel zu wenig Schlaf gehabt. 
Vielleicht 3 Uhr Diepenbenden oder Waldschenke?


----------



## Max.Schumann (19. Juni 2003)

gerne, gute idee, bin dabei,
habe aber leider erst ab 16.00 zeit, aber vielleicht wäre das auch möglich.
bis dann
      mexX


----------



## Prisemud (19. Juni 2003)

Dann sagen wir halt 17 Uhr. Du kannst ja bei mir vorbeikommen.
Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## Prisemud (19. Juni 2003)

16.45 sind wir an der Waldschenke, falls noch jemand mitkommen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

